# Formular sichtbar machen für alle



## mc-tape (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Möchte auf meiner HP ein Formular erstellen das der jeweilige User ausfüllen kann und das dann für alle anderen SIchtbar ist wie kann ich das ralisieren?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Juni 2004)

Dazu musst du eine Serverseitige Technologie wie z.B. PHP oder ASP. 
Wenn du Daten in ein Formular eingibst und dann sendest, werden diese meist in eine Datenbank oder in eine Textdatei geschrieben. Je nach verwendungszwech macht das eine mehr Sinn als das andere.

Damit die Besucher der Seite dann die Daten sehen können, machts du im Prinzip nichts anderes, als den Inhalt eben dieser Datenbank oder dem Textfile wiederzugeben. 

Nur rein mit HTML ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## mc-tape (22. Juni 2004)

*Vielen dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort ! 
Unter was müsste ich denn da bei PHP nachsehen?
Reicht PHP oder muss es auch SQL sein?


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Juni 2004)

PHP = Scriptanweisungssprache (Apache Server / Linux)
ASP = Scriptanweisungssrpache (IIS / Microsoft)
SQL = Datenbankabfragesprache

Du benötigst im Prinzip von beiden Sprachen (PHP oder ASP und SQL) Kenntnis um die Daten des Formulars einzutragen und um Sie auch wieder auszulesen. 

Zuerst müsstest du mal wissen, was dein Webspace unterstützt (PHP,oder ASP) danach würde ich einfach mal nach Tutorials zu der Sprache suchen. Da gibts ne menge. Je nachdem, was du vorhast, gibt es auch schon fertige Lösungen die du verwenden kannst.


----------



## Radhad (22. Juni 2004)

SQL nur wenn du mti einer Datenbank arbeiten willst. Wenn du wenig User auf deiner Page hast dann reicht auch ne Textdatei, in der du alles speicherst.


----------



## itseit (27. Juni 2004)

es kommt wie oben schon darauf an was du genau machen willst, datenbanken sind einfacher abzufragen. schaue zuerst aber was dein webspace unterstützt.


----------

